# Toto Update



## AppyLover2 (Jun 2, 2008)

Some of you may remember that a couple of weeks ago I posted that Toto was ready for a new forever home. Well as of this past Saturday Toto has returned to Kansas. I'm very happy to let everyone know that Star (who owns Michelle [ksfarmer - see her post below]) has a new friend. Who knows....they may even be brother & sister, cousins, etc., but are definitely former herd mates. Hopefully Star and Toto will be the very best of friends and live long, healthy lives. Thank you Michelle for giving Toto a new forever home.

I'd be remiss if I didn't also say a special Thank You to Mary Lou for the opportunities that Lil Beginnings provides to all of us. Thanks Mary Lou!!!

Good bye little man.....Mom misses you.


----------



## Connie P (Jun 3, 2008)

Another Happy Ending! I just love them!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for your response Connie. I was about to delete the post due to the apparant lack of interest. I appreciate your taking a moment to reply.


----------



## Gini (Jun 3, 2008)

Donna

What a wonderful ending and the start of a new life with Star.






Dona, thank you for all you have done for Toto.



Yes He is back in Kansas.


----------



## Betty B (Jun 3, 2008)

What a happy ending for these 2 horses. They will be together again...only this time they will be well taken care of. Love it!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 3, 2008)




----------

